# What is This?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What is this?

I found this east of Evingston. Obviously an antlered animal. A Jackalope perhaps? A fossil?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Antler from a small whitetail spike?

Fishrmn


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Spike elk with a Viagra deficiency?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say deer. I've seen a few small mule deer have very strange and curly antlers like that when they were yearlings. But it could be a whitetail. Maybe a jackalope or a fossil, you're guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely a jackalope! Don't tell anybody about where they are!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Domestic goat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Domestic goat.


Never thought of that; does look like one Finnegan.

But as far as I know there has never been one out in the boonies where I found this. I found it in an area that is known for Indian artifacts.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Finn might have that one right :?:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Domestic goat with a pedicle? I say it's a walrus schlong.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a shed off this buck two years before I killed him.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Domestic goat with a pedicle? I say it's a walrus schlong.


Walrus schlong with a pedicle?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's a shed off this buck two years before I killed him.


That's cool TEX....my brother has a whitetail like that.

I don't think goats have antlers....ah....pedicles.

My shed is really old. So I think my shed is off a relative of TEX's buck or a Jackalope.

Everyone, but Huge, knows Jackalope are extinct.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Fossil ( Triceratops) :idea:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

EL DIABLO :twisted:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Obviosly it the horn from a "Chupacabra." :twisted:

They have really put a hurt on the Utah deer herd and now are migrating to Wyoming. They are seeing more and more every yr up there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

It is some sort of deer or animal that sheds it's antlers. A domestic goat with horns would not have the base and tissue release as a shed does. A goat will have the horn come apart in layers unlike this antler.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a horn from a Unicorn....gone BAD !! :shock:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where is "Evingston"?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Where is "Evingston"?


That is where Utahns go for their beer and fireworks.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

definatly a deer horn, prob first year with any horn growth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is "Evingston"?
> ...


Loke,

Don't forget 'bout cheap gasoline, smokes, and porn.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

mulie drop...

Tex, did you get a cape for that thing yet??


----------

